
MUI – Lightweight CSS framework that follows Google’s Material Design guidelines - kaizoku111
https://www.muicss.com/
======
butu5
It seems from their github profile active development is going on in MUI CSS
since Feb, 2015. This CSS framework looks decent. They given some pre-defined
layout to start with. Also, first time I seen they given some example for HTML
Email template.

They supports React, Angular JS and Web Components. Website is very neat and
clean, it's a real pleasure to navigate their site.

I created a simple and short video overview (no installation, or tutorials)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I2YS7OCkpQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I2YS7OCkpQ)

------
_Codemonkeyism
I remember the MUI Amiga UI framework, the first that made AmigaOS really look
nice.

~~~
daledavies
Whenever I see the letters "MUI" this is exactly what I think of!

~~~
scoot
I'm the context of Material Deaign, MUI is short for Material UI, a React
based implementation of Material Design. Not sure why the developer of this
library would choose the same name, although I can guess. In any case it can
only lead to confusion.

------
mixedCase
It was enough to see the home page for a second to know they don't follow
Material Design.

The "Download" and "View on GitHub" buttons are 36px high, which violate the
minimum 48px touch target height.

This is the kind of thing that really kills the illusion of a universal spec
and turns web{sites,apps} into "lookalikes" rather than "the real thing".

------
IshKebab
I've used this. It's easy to use, looks good, and is about a million times
easier to set up than Polymer.

------
chenster
I wish Apple would have a similar guideline to front-end developers. Here's
the closest I can find [https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-
guidelines/](https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-guidelines/)

------
lucideer
This is a beautifully put together website to showcase the library. Simple,
fast, functional. All examples and questions covered. Design files are a
bonus.

Also, as someone who browses with a content-blocker, a complete rarity to come
across a site that works fully with zero 3rd-party host dependencies.

------
shutton
As an alternative I've been using
[http://materializecss.com](http://materializecss.com) for a while and really
love it.

------
kirillkh
Is there a terse bird's-eye view explanation what Material Design is from a
programmer's perspective? I tried approaching Google's documentation more than
once, but, invariably, got completely overwhelmed every time.

~~~
on_and_off
It is a design language from Google. It takes a lot of inspiration from flat
design but uses elevation (for example with elevated buttons). the idea is
that our minds are used to '3D scan' what is in front of us and that it helps
identify clickable elements. Color is also used a lot. In an app, the same
accent color is used in order to denote clickable elements.

It gives us a framework with mostly good choices (nothing is perfect) in order
to build apps (or websites) that users can use more easily since they will
gradually get used to its conventions.

------
andres
Hi Everyone - This is Andres, the lead author of MUI. It's exciting to see the
project on HN and I'm glad to see some folks are finding it useful. Please let
me know if you have any questions or suggestions!

